# Fat Cat Boats



## cedar trout (Jun 21, 2010)

Anyone out there own a FatCat they were made by Vasquez in Brownville. If so please shoot me a email Id like to ask some questions.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

One of my co-workers has owned one going on a year now with a TRP. Haven't heard anything negative out of him.


----------



## cedar trout (Jun 21, 2010)

Do you know what size motor hes running?? I sure would like to talk to him ive got some other questions?


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

He has a 150 TRP. Send me a PM with questions you may have and I'll ask him and let you know


----------



## jalejandro03 (Jun 23, 2011)

I own a 18ft fat cat.


----------



## texasstyle (Aug 22, 2012)

I am curious about this boat too... Heard it is kind of a shallow sport/flats cat hybrid. Any performance numbers on one?


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

*Fat Cat*

I had one from 2008 - 2012. Feel free to send me a message if you have specific questions.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

It is a shallow sport hull with the middle cut out. Used to be made by the brother or our aluminum welder. Not bashing so dont read it that way please. Motors should be paired the same as the SS.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

shallowgal said:


> It is a shallow sport hull with the middle cut out.


the best of both worlds, a shallow sport cat LOL


----------



## lwgbully (Jan 23, 2009)

I did a lot of looking around and asked a lot of questions of a lot of people, when I was looking at buying a used one. Feel free to PM me, I'll share with you what I was told, and what I witnessed first hand.


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

PM me. Seen and worked on several.


----------



## CLIMAX (Oct 3, 2012)

There are several boats being built that Use the name Fat Cat, one in Florida the ones in Brownsville, and the only one registered with the state and the Coast Guard being designed and built in Corpus


----------



## redseeker1 (Nov 4, 2011)

*Website maybe?*

I am guessing this is the one out of corpus?

http://www.fatcatboatworks.com/


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

This has got to be the first Boat thread I have seen where the owners don't want to talk about their boats (in public). Not sure what that says about the boat... hwell:


----------



## CLIMAX (Oct 3, 2012)

Fat Cat Boatworks Llc. is Corpus based. We have preferred not to do any bench racing or talk. Any questions can be answered after this week. The boat will make its first debut to the public this week. I can say the Quality and Build will be of the highest caliber. All performance numbers will be posted and get ready to see some high speed numbers never seen in this area. We also will be producing a V8 outboard with extremely high horsepower not for the weak at heart, a thirty two foot cat and also a forty foot cat. Looking forward to meeting as many of you as possible.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Producing an outboard?

That piques my interest.


----------



## CLIMAX (Oct 3, 2012)

Please feel free to come by anytime, and I can discuss the motor with you. Horesepower is being measured at the prop shaft, not the head.Dyno numbers of 700 plus on race gas, and around 570 on pump gas. While I am letting the cat out of the bag. We have also perfected a hydraulic lift that is capable of lifting the console area, seats and passengers off the deck into the air and back down while running and sitting still. Current model has five feet of travel. Great for high speed runs then raising up to look around.


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

CLIMAX said:


> Please feel free to come by anytime, and I can discuss the motor with you. Horesepower is being measured at the prop shaft, not the head.Dyno numbers of 700 plus on race gas, and around 570 on pump gas. While I am letting the cat out of the bag. We have also perfected a hydraulic lift that is capable of lifting the console area, seats and passengers off the deck into the air and back down while running and sitting still. Current model has five feet of travel. Great for high speed runs then raising up to look around.


I guess I should of started on my paten sooner for the hydraulic console. I have been working on one in a 18ft flats boat. I got real busy at work so it went on the back burner.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

CLIMAX said:


> Please feel free to come by anytime, and I can discuss the motor with you. Horesepower is being measured at the prop shaft, not the head.Dyno numbers of 700 plus on race gas, and around 570 on pump gas. While I am letting the cat out of the bag. We have also perfected a hydraulic lift that is capable of lifting the console area, seats and passengers off the deck into the air and back down while running and sitting still. Current model has five feet of travel. Great for high speed runs then raising up to look around.


Paging Railbird.

That sounds cool. Between the go fast and tower craze, you should do well. Subscribed.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

Saw this boat at the SEA banquet tonight in corpus. Very very interesting. Fit and finish was crazy nice. At first glance I thought It was an SCB.


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

Subscribed!


----------



## bboswell (Aug 14, 2006)

Interested.


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks exactly the same as a F-22 when you first look at it. Just another builder copying somebody else IMO. 

Fit and finish was crazy good.


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

BaffinPEN said:


> Looks exactly the same as a F-22 when you first look at it. Just another builder copying somebody else IMO.
> 
> Fit and finish was crazy good.


I cant tell if you are being serious.

Copious potential for irony here.


----------



## CLIMAX (Oct 3, 2012)

I do not want this thread to go south so i will make this to the point. I have 30 plus years tooling for builders across the nation including the one you just mentioned. I am currently consulting with several builders most of you are very familiar with. Fat Cat Boatworks is my home. The just completed boat is a culmination of one year of tooling and endless dollars. My work gets copied a lot and I do know what it feels like. Ninety nine percent of the builders out there do not start from zero, believe me my hands were on a lot of them. Thanks So much for the compliment on the finish work I think most builders stop way too short on that due to cost and time


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

Well said.

Cant wait for pics/vids. I'm liking the fact there are more and more companies busting into the market. It does nothing but up the competition, and thats good for everyone.


----------



## CLIMAX (Oct 3, 2012)

I Think the competition is great. Lots of new ideas ect. Like with me I know a lot about the performance and speed, and finish and can bring that, but look to you guys to teach me about the fishing needs, it is fun and we can learn to build a better boat.


----------



## fatcatboats (Jun 12, 2013)

*Fat Cat Boat Builder*

Hi this is manny vasquez i was the original builder of the Fat Cat Boats in brownsville we use to build them under Vasquez Custom Fabricating which was closed. We now operate under Fat Cat boats which will be registered with parks and wildlife. I started the company fabricating aluminum tower work and hunting rigs for deer hunting as well as for bird dogs which are my two other passions, still do that among other things, I still have all of the tooling and am currently working on two new moulds which will be finished soon a 25 ft bay boat and a 26 ft offshore model with plans to build another offshore cat hull in the 35ft range at a later day.
I will be back in production soon and will be taking orders for new boats, so if you are interested in a new boat and or any tower work give me a call my number is 956-459-7710 and forgot to mention we also do custom fiberglass work on other peoples boats. :work:


----------



## scd (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey Climax Santa Claus keeps giving me the run around about performance. Just how fast will it go. All kidding aside, you have created a very nice boat


----------



## CLIMAX (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you, As fast as you want it to go. I will let this slip, not with that hull but with the big motor and something from area 51 we are now going after the outboard world record.


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

CLIMAX said:


> Thank you, *As fast as you want it to go*. I will let this slip, not with that hull but with the big motor and something from area 51 we are now going after the outboard world record.


lol was talking with a customer the other day at lunch and we laughed at that response for a while. Said he has heard it a few times and many guys say they dont want to go as fast as you can make them go.


----------



## laguna red (Apr 23, 2008)

*Fat cat boats*

Are y'all opened on Saturday ???if so john call me tell him I'm lances neighbor he'll know


----------

